# Sustainable Beekeepers Guild of Michigan Winter Virtual Conference 2022



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

The Inaugural SBGMI Winter Virtual Conference is brought to you by Northern Bee Books and the Natural Bee Husbandry Magazine. Special thanks also to Flanary Ridge Honey LLC and Keith Lazar.

Please join us March 5th, 2022 beginning at 9:30am(est) to 7:00pm(est) for a live and interactive conference featuring dynamic speakers. Registered attendees will receive one year of group membership to the Sustainable Beekeepers Guild of Michigan including a complimentary six-month digital subscription to the Natural Bee Husbandry magazine, access to conference recordings, access to our local lending library, and access to the Sustainable Beekeepers Guild Forum upon launch!

Hear from Nathalie B., Les Crowder, Cory Stevens, Adrian Quiney, Terry Combs, Michael Bush and more!

Tickets: $35
SBGMI Members: $25










Winter Virtual Conference 2022 - Sustainable Beekeepers Guild of Michigan


The February 25, 2023 2nd Annual Conference registration is now open. Join Dr. John Harbo, Dr. Jamie Ellis, Michael Bush, Les Crowder, Robyn Underwood, and many more! Members have annual […]




sbgmi.org


----------

